# Turner's Smock



## sbarton22 (Oct 11, 2011)

What are people's thoughts on turner's smocks?

Do you use them?

What is a good one? Breathable? Closed neck line? Short sleeves? 3/4 sleeves? Heavy? Light?

Where can one find a good one?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 1 from Lee Valley that is full sleeve and closed neck.  It can get a little warm in the summer but it is well worth it when it comes time to clean up and go upstairs.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the BSX smock that either Woodcraft or Rockler sells for $30.  It is light comfortable, velco sleeves, etc and had pockets on the sleeve.

A friend told me that you can buy this smock even cheaper by googling BSX turners smock. Both Rockler and Woodcraft have physical locations here, so that means sales tax and shipping charges.


----------



## navycop (Oct 12, 2011)

I use an apron type from Michaels. It ties around the neck and has pockets on it, but I turn it around backwards (so they don't fill with shavings). It has protected me from a little resin spill also..


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a long sleeve Mock turtleneck from Duluth Trading.

I got one as a gift and it was my size but too large to wear on its own. One day it got worn in the shop. Except for washing it has never left, it is long enough that it keep shavings out of my pockets and from going down my waistline and with the mock neck it protects there too. Absorbent and loose enough to be comfortable in the shop this summer when it was 125*F at the lathe, there is enough room to wear a sweatshirt under it in the winter. Won me over.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 12, 2011)

I decided to do something after getting stuff spattered on my shirt (usually CA once in a while), so I picked up a denim apron at Harbor Freight. Otherwise I'd just as soon not have one in my  shop without air conditioning. 

They now have a welders set on sale for about $10 that I'm thinking about picking up since it's leather. 

Other that that I haven't seen the need.


----------



## juteck (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the green one supplied by Craft Supplies US. It's heavy, and hot in the summer. Zipper is brass, not the cheap plastic ones that break.  Velcro closure around the neck, velcro around the sleeves, back pockets. Quality is great overall.  The sleeves are half-sleeves? Not short, not long, but the wrong length in between - on me, they go just beyond the elbow. The velcro strap keeps the opening closed, but then limits arm movement, particularly bending at the elbow.  I leave the sleeve velcro undone. 

If I didn't already have one, I'd look seriously at one that the AAW sells.

http://www.woodturner.org/shop/ProductShopItem.asp?PID=32


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 12, 2011)

um ahhh well If ya ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'....
I don't use a smock that was designed for wood turning.  I went to goodwill and found a Nike Golf pull over jacket.  or what I perceived as one.
It is nylon and it does the same as all those other smocks that cost over $65. My cost. $4.95 plus tax.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

This one is my favorite. Cheap, cool, and works well.

http://www.amazon.com/BSX-Woodturners-Jacket-X-Large-Khaki/dp/B0035X758E%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ3HTG2NWU6RXM3EA%26tag%3Dbuzzillions-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0035X758E


----------



## MarkD (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe i saw a post earlier this year that mentioned the possibility of purchasing smocks with the IAP logo. I have not seen anything since so perhaps it's not going to happen.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 12, 2011)

Great smocks here:
http://www.lovellworkwear.com/about.htm


----------



## jhprice (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a tan smock I got from Woodcraft.  Keeps the dirt out of my shirt.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> This one is my favorite. Cheap, cool, and works well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BSX-Woodturners-Jacket-X-Large-Khaki/dp/B0035X758E%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ3HTG2NWU6RXM3EA%26tag%3Dbuzzillions-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0035X758E



Andy are these thin Nylon material? I have one of the old Woodcraft smocks and the wood sticks to it so bad it's a pain. I wish I could find one like I saw Stuart Batty use, kind of looks like the BSX.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 12, 2011)

I use an old lab coat that my wife snagged from her work.  Buttons up to the neck (without choking) and keeps me clean down to the knees.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

bitshird said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > This one is my favorite. Cheap, cool, and works well.
> ...



No, Ken, they are not nylon. They are a cotton/poly blend and nothing sticks to it except superglue.  I do wish that I had thought to Scotchguard it before putting it into service.

Mine now looks bad (over a year old), because it has stain, PR, etc on it.


----------



## run91 (Oct 12, 2011)

I got one from AAW. I got tired of picking wood chips out of my belly button.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a lab coat with the pockets removed.  It works real well.  I also have an IAP smock that is polyester, short sleeved with pockets in the back and it is lightweight and works very well.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 14, 2011)

I have one from a member with our IAP logo on it lightweight, but I wish that it went down to my knees. I do not even remember who made them or sold them.


----------



## Curly (Oct 14, 2011)

Smocks are for smucks. Full body wax, duck tape over the belly button and turn in the nude. Nothing sticks. Just don't do it with the shop/garage doors wide open.  :biggrin: :tongue:  :wink:


Really just jeans and an untucked T-shirt.


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 14, 2011)

juteck said:


> If I didn't already have one, I'd look seriously at one that the AAW sells.
> 
> http://www.woodturner.org/shop/ProductShopItem.asp?PID=32




I think this one looks awesome and lightweight. However, I'm not part of that group and would just like a simple one. I have searched up and down and can't find that one like it.


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just at woodcraft and checked that one out. That sucker is heavy duty.


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't even mind pulling shavings out of my belly button. It is embarrassing to go into a store and reach into my pocket and pull out a hand full of shaving with three dimes and a nickle burred in there. 

I was roughing out dry spalted Hackberry bowls before I started wearing the long shirt. 

I went into the 7-11 to get a soda I reached in my pocket for the money both my front pockets were filled to the brim with wood dust and chips. I had to step outside to empty my pockets before I could find the money to purchase the soda. They still kid me about that. :curse:


----------

